# 21 Brothers at The Screening Room Nov 11-17.



## PMedMoe (18 Oct 2011)

Anyone in Kingston for these dates might be interested in seeing this film.

http://www.spotlightkingston.ca/?p=1888


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Nov 2011)

Here is the IMDB link:  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1949106/


----------



## Bass ackwards (1 Nov 2011)

Interesting.

I've been wondering, what with the 100th anniversary of WW1 rapidly approaching, if we're not going to start seeing more and more period films. _Canadian_ films that is.
I doubt we'll ever see the likes of a Canadian _Band of Brothers_ but I like to think the quality of our war films is improving (_Passchendaele_ and _Storming Juno_ come immediately to mind).

Something on the War of 1812 would be nice too although I suppose we'd have to raze most of that "neon carnival" (as Pierre Berton once put it) that is Lundy's Lane and Clifton Hill if we wanted to film "on location". 
Hmmm... 

(and yes, I'm being facetious  )   


Edited: for one nitpicking little spelling mistake


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Nov 2011)

I hope it does not get as sappy as Passchendaele but more businesslike ala Beneath Hill 60.


----------



## wannabe SF member (2 Nov 2011)

Definitely on my to do list, not the worse movie to see during remembrance day.


----------



## Danjanou (2 Nov 2011)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I hope it does not get as sappy as Passchendaele but more businesslike ala Beneath Hill 60.



Reading the info on the links and watching the trailer it seems the whole movie is one long 90 minute shot in a trench. Therefore that should eliminate a sappy love storey subplot


or at least I hope so


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Nov 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Reading the info on the links and watching the trailer it seems the whole movie is one long 90 minute shot in a trench. Therefore that should eliminate a sappy love storey subplot
> 
> 
> or at least I hope so



I posted earlier from work and did not go to the first link.  I see what you mean via the trailer.  I don't think there will be too much kissin going on.  or at least I hope so too


----------



## wannabe SF member (7 Nov 2011)

You never know, the love interest might manifest itself as a sassy and strong-willed girl who pretended to be a boy so she could fight in the trenches. ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 Nov 2011)

Inky said:
			
		

> You never know, the love interest might manifest itself as a sassy and strong-willed girl who pretended to be a boy so she could fight in the trenches. ;D




and cue the 70's porn guitar.....


----------



## PMedMoe (16 May 2012)

On again on 6 July for the Gala Screening at The Grand Theatre, Kingston ON.

Facebook link: https://www.facebook.com/events/175483575912102/?ref=ts

"On the Guinness World Record Front

As some of you folks know shortly after we wrapped last year it came to our attention that we might be in a position to break the Guiness Book of World Records for the Longest Film Shot with a Single Camera.

I am very excited to announce that 21 Brothers is indeed longer than the current record holder by a whole minute and we are attempting to officially break the record on Friday, July 6 2012 at the Grand Theatre here in Kingston!

We hope that you all can join us as we make our attempt and we will bring you the details of this gala screening as they come."


----------



## PMedMoe (29 May 2012)

A portion of the proceeds from this show will be donated to Soldier On.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jun 2012)

Tickets on sale now ($20) at The Grand Theatre box office.

Article from Kingston This Week.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Oct 2012)

And it's official: Guinness recognizes war film as longest single-shot movie

When three local filmmakers set out to make their first feature-length movie, they decided to shoot it all in a single take to add to its authenticity.

They didn't anticipate that their stylistic choice would earn them a Guinness World Record.

The film, 21 Brothers, tells the story of southeastern Ontario's 21st Battalion as it prepares for the First World War battle at Courcelette.

At 91 minutes, 21 Brothers has been recognized by Guinness as the longest single-shot film ever made.

Director and executive producer Michael McGuire grew up locally, as did the film's writer-producer Clayton Garrett and its cinematographer-producer Clint Tippin.

They shot the film three times in its entirety over one weekend in Elginburg in April 2011.

More at link

You can check out the film at Google Play or YouTube


----------

